# Will Jeremy Lin be an all-star this season?



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The hype around Lin last year became almost unbearable, but it was a great story. Now though, it's the 2nd proper season for him, and he's gone to Houston. This year he's not going to be a surprise for anyone, and teams will gameplan against him. Still, people are expecting big things, and this question is up on NBA.com now...

Will Jeremy Lin be an all-star this season? 

If so, will it just be the asian population voting, or will he be deserving? 

Also, as a side question. What stats are you expecting out of him this year? 16 points? 8 assists?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

in the west you have paul, westbrook, parker, and nash all playing at his position so I dont think he'll deserve it, no (and I think youre probably right with his stats)


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Will he be? Yes.
Will he's deserve it? No.

17 and 6 for stats.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

With the voting thing... I feel the Asian population has settled down more and won't blindly vote for an NBA player to be an All-Star game just based on their ethnicity. Yi Jianlian got close one year, but ultimately didn't have enough votes to start. Besides, guys like Kobe Bryant and Chris Paul (Kobe especially) are both very popular among Asian fans, so I don't think it's likely that Jeremy Lin makes the All-Star Game based on fan voting.

I said this a couple times, but if the Rockets are in contention for the playoffs with Jeremy averaging some semblance of a 20-10, then he should be selected to the team. Among comparable Western Conference point guards like Rubio, Lawson, and Conley, Jeremy Lin easily has the worst squad, so if he could lead that Rockets team to a respectable record, he definitely deserves a mention.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Over Paul and Westbrook?


----------



## AshJames (Jun 4, 2012)

18-7 for stats, but will have a high turn over ratio so a no on the allstar part


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

gi0rdun said:


> Besides, guys like Kobe Bryant and Chris Paul (Kobe especially) are both very popular among Asian fans, so I don't think it's likely that Jeremy Lin makes the All-Star Game based on fan voting.


I still think there's a pretty good chance he'll get voted in unless he's a colossal failure as a starter.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

20-9

I'll make a bold prediction.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

The all star selections are not based on PG/SG position but just guards.

Nevertheless, this is a list of potential All Star guards:

Locks:
Kobe
Paul

likely:
Parker
Iggy
Nash
Westbrook

Might crack the list:
Curry
Ginobili
Harden
Rubio


The west is very PG heavy, not that SG heavy and Iggy might even be voted in as an F.
With Kobe, Dwight and Pau on the Lakers, I don't see them getting 3-4 All Stars in, unless they are at the top of the conference so Nash might get snubbed. That could potentially give Lin an empty spot to shoot at.

I think it is possible that Lin makes the all star team but not likely.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

He only gets in if he's voted in and he's not going to get voted in. Otherwise there'd have to be a lot of injuries.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Diable said:


> he's not going to get voted in.


I'm not nearly as sure as you.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I think you guys forgot he was a cultural phenom last year. Books where being made about him right away. Of course he's going to get voted in. There is no way people don't vote for him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Diable said:


> He only gets in if he's voted in and he's not going to get voted in. Otherwise there'd have to be a lot of injuries.


You obviously don't remember Yao destroying everyone else in votes year after year.


Lin is a lock for the ASG unless something crazy happens.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Unless they're running Mike D'Antoni's offense I think people might want to calm down on the 20-10 expectations...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Unless they're running Mike D'Antoni's offense I think people might want to calm down on the 20-10 expectations...


With the way Lin plays, one of those numbers will be turn overs...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Will he? Yeah.

Will he deserve it? No.

Edit: damnit R-star


----------



## Wen (Sep 26, 2012)

I think the answer is :yesyesyes:

ha, just think about how amazing his game is , before melo come back ,
he carry the banch made a kill .


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Uh yeah I'm going to go ahead and go on record that Lin will never average anything close to 20/10 for an entire season. Wow.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

he carry the banch made a kill?

no way


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

gi0rdun said:


> With the voting thing... I feel the Asian population has settled down more and won't blindly vote for an NBA player to be an All-Star game just based on their ethnicity. Yi Jianlian got close one year, but ultimately didn't have enough votes to start. Besides, guys like Kobe Bryant and Chris Paul (Kobe especially) are both very popular among Asian fans, so I don't think it's likely that Jeremy Lin makes the All-Star Game based on fan voting.
> 
> I said this a couple times, but if the Rockets are in contention for the playoffs with Jeremy averaging some semblance of a 20-10, then he should be selected to the team. Among comparable Western Conference point guards like Rubio, Lawson, and Conley, Jeremy Lin easily has the worst squad, so if he could lead that Rockets team to a respectable record, he definitely deserves a mention.


If I averaged 20-10 on a playoff team, then yeah, I'd deserve to be on the All-Star team, too.

But I'm not going to do that.



> ha, just think about how amazing his game is , before melo come back ,
> he carry the banch made a kill


Wat.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

there can be no doubt he carry the banch - why would you even argue it?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Anyone can carry a banch, it's carrying a banch while simultaneously making a kill is what's throwing me for a loop.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Lin's a piece of trash. He will lead that team to .300 basketball. 

Rockets will be a Top 5 bad team this year, book it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> Lin's a piece of trash. He will lead that team to .300 basketball.
> 
> Rockets will be a Top 5 bad team this year, book it.


Well, that's a pretty over the top statement from a spurned Raptors fan.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Well, that's a pretty over the top statement from a spurned Raptors fan.


Not even close. 

I didn't want this overhyped kid anywhere near the Raptors offense. 

The Rockets are not going to win games.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

but he carry the banch


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

No, too many PG's in the west. And they'll have a terrible record. This team is too young to win anything for a long while. 

Why is McHale the coach ? Forget Lin, why did they sign that big man all that money to get you six pts a game ? Recipe for disaster.


----------

